# Two year old...outdoor photo shoot



## bowronfam3 (Apr 5, 2007)

My cousin and her son came in town last weekend, and we had an impromptu photoshoot!  Let me know what you think...thanks!

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 5, 2007)

Awe those are sweet.  I love the last one - that look!  hee hee.


----------



## neea (Apr 6, 2007)

#2 & #7 are my favorites.
the color seems a bit too saturated but it could be my monitor (my bf likes to play with the settings because his eyes get sore *rolls eyes*).

These are great candid shots. You can really see his personality come out.
He's so mischievious (sp?) in #7


----------



## Parago (Apr 7, 2007)

Too saturated for me, too. Love the black and white, though. I'm more of a desaturated-look-kinda-gal, so the greens and reds made me rather dizzy. Nice poses!


----------



## bowronfam3 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you so much guys!  Yeah, the lab saturation is really kind of my signature thing (certainly not the only one who does this, don't get me wrong!).  I always do it on child photos, the parents love it!  Thanks again!


----------



## JenR (Apr 9, 2007)

#3 and #7 are my favorites; but the colors are a bit intense for me.

~jen


----------



## hamburger (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice! Love the "dirty feet" one... tee-hee!!!!! ;-)

I hope your cousin appreciates those wonderful pics of her boy.


----------



## emogirl (Apr 9, 2007)

the last one is totally cute, but overall the pics are over saturated...


----------

